# Aquarium of the Pacific p.2: the rest



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

More pics from AoP:

Very large shark (those "dorries" are about 8" long):









This huge (7-8 feet?) eel was super active, doing figure 8's in the middle of the big display tank



























Garden Eels


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Wonderful pics!... Got to love those Garden eels


----------

